# Crossover design



## GeorgeG (May 10, 2017)

Are there any options for crossover design software that gives design iterations/optimization like Soundeasy but is less expensive and/or more intuitive?

Thanks,

George


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

All I know that's free, and very technically accurate, is passive crossover designer (PCD). It was ported to a windows app a while back so it no longer requires Excel to run. There's nothing automatic about the process of using it, though...

If you are starting a new speaker build and are not in a hurry, I could help walk you through using it.


----------



## GeorgeG (May 10, 2017)

fusseli said:


> All I know that's free, and very technically accurate, is passive crossover designer (PCD). It was ported to a windows app a while back so it no longer requires Excel to run. There's nothing automatic about the process of using it, though...
> 
> If you are starting a new speaker build and are not in a hurry, I could help walk you through using it.


Thanks. It looks like that's the tool that was originally done by Jeff Bagby which seems to be held in high regard. In this software does it provide any topology/circuit suggestions or does it just calculate the effect of the circuit and values that you select on your own? If the latter, what resource do you use to decide on the xover order and values?

Thanks,

George


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

There is nothing automatic, and it doesn't suggest anything. All it does it calculate the effects of the circuit you choose to add. It's not the easiest to pick up and learn but it's very accurate when used correctly.

I am working on a speaker building write-up that might help you, maybe I will post that sooner than later.


----------



## Demitryk (Apr 23, 2013)

HT Audio's X-over Pro


----------

